# [SOLVED] Icons keep changing



## JoeySalsa (Jul 16, 2012)

My computer's desktop icons keep changing. They all align to the side and change to large icons. They basically change to default settings. It changes every time I log on. It gets really annoying.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

Do you use any transformation packs for Windows 7? Can you post a screen shot?

Are your graphics drivers up to date? What resolution is your monitor set at? What DPI is your monitor set at?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

When you are changing them are you checking "apply" then "OK" ?

BG


----------



## JoeySalsa (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Icons keep changing*



JackBauer_24 said:


> Do you use any transformation packs for Windows 7? Can you post a screen shot?
> 
> Are your graphics drivers up to date? What resolution is your monitor set at? What DPI is your monitor set at?



I don't know what you mean by a screenshot, also I recently updated my graphics card. I have dual monitors and I haven't had any problems with it until recently, the first monitor is 1920 x 1080 the other is 1440 x 900. Also I don't remember using any transformation packs for Win7.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

Hello JoeySalsa & welcome to TSF :welcome:

I had this problem with Windows 7-32Bit and found that if I right-clicked on desktop and then clicked "Refresh" the icons stayed in place after a reboot. You'll have to do that anytime you add/move icons to keep them 'locked' in place. 

P.S: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html

Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## JoeySalsa (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Icons keep changing*



Babbzzz said:


> Hello JoeySalsa & welcome to TSF :welcome:
> 
> I had this problem with Windows 7-32Bit and found that if I right-clicked on desktop and then clicked "Refresh" the icons stayed in place after a reboot. You'll have to do that anytime you add/move icons to keep them 'locked' in place.
> 
> ...


That doesn't help, also, I think its malware that is doing this because along with my desktop, my folders aren't organized they way they usually are. My downloads folder is all messy and I have to keep clicking Date/Time to keep them organized. My computer has suffered malware for a while now without me knowing, and I'm trying my best to remove it all while it still functions.
Thanks for the help though!


----------



## JoeySalsa (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

I don't wanna bump or anything, but now that I messed around with my desktop, all the icons are locked to the side. Nothing is checked when I right click, but when I move a icon to the side and refresh all of it goes back to the side when I first booted up. This is really strange. I have no idea what to do.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

Hi, in the attached screen shot do you have "auto arrange" OR "align to grid " checked, if so uncheck this allows you to set your preferred Icon placement.


----------



## JoeySalsa (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

I do not have auto arrange checked, but I un-check auto align and moved something then refreshed and it did nothing, it just moved right back to its spot.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

Hi, this looks like malware unless you have run some tweaker programs OR worst reg cleaners. 

Go to start search and type cmd. right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-(copy paste)



```
reg query "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer"> 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter, post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## JoeySalsa (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Icons keep changing*



> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer
> NoDriveTypeAutoRun REG_DWORD 0x91


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

Hi, probably mute however will do no harm, that's a very lean Policies set you have. Copy all below into notepad then "save as" call it desk.reg and save to desktop, locate the saved file and double click agree to add to registry. Restart computer see if the desktop icons stay where you want them.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"NoSetActiveDesktop"=dword:00000000
"NoActiveDesktopChanges"=dword:00000000
```


----------



## JoeySalsa (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

I did exactly what you said, and its still the same, I moved something refresh and it went back to its position. I went into regedit and checked if the changes were made, and they were :/. 
Something I should probably add, when I delete something, it stays deleted and the positions of the icons move up how ever many icons I've deleted.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

Hi, pesky problem try this:-

Save and Restore Desktop Icon Layout in Windows Vista - How-To Geek

Applies to Seven as well.


----------



## JoeySalsa (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

Thank! Sorry for the late reply I went to bed.
Anyways, it worked, but I don't like that I have to do that :/. Oh well, I guess when I'm settled I'll just reformat and save all the important stuff on an external hard drive.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

Glad you got it sorted out. :smile: Mark this thread as solved. :thumb:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

Hi, If you create a new user account does the problem continue? Also try in safe mode, I agree with you, that solution is a known workaround, would be better not to have to use it. I bet it works fine in a new account. Post back.


----------



## JoeySalsa (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

Actually, it does work on a new account, odd. Is there anyway for that to work on this account rather than the other, or would I just have to move everything around?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

There is something corrupted about your old use profile. If you want, you can go to *C:\Users* and open you old user name folder and copy your files (*Documents, Pictures, Music, Favorites, Desktop *etc) and paste them into the new profile and just use that.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

Hi, run through this:-

To copy files to the new user profile
After you create the profile, you can copy the files from the existing profile. You must have at least three user accounts on the computer to complete these steps, including the new account you just created.
1.	Log on as a user other than the new user you just created or the user that you want to copy files from.
2.	Open the My Documents folder by clicking the Start button , and then clickingComputer. Double-click the hard disk drive that Windows is installed on (it's usually your C: drive), double-click Users, double-click the folder with the name of your account, and then double-click My Documents.
3.	Click the Tools menu, and then click Folder Options.
If you don't see the Tools menu, press Alt.
4.	Click the View tab, and then click Show hidden files, folders, and drives.
5.	Clear the Hide protected operating system files check box, click Yes to confirm, and then click OK.
6.	Locate the C:\Users\Old_Username folder, where C is the drive that Windows is installed on, and Old_Username is the name of the profile you want to copy files from.
7.	Select all of the files and folders in this folder, except the following files:
•	Ntuser.dat
•	Ntuser.dat.log
•	Ntuser.ini
8.	Click the Edit menu, and then click Copy.
If you don't see the Edit menu, press Alt.
9.	Locate the C:\Users\New_Username folder, where C is the drive that Windows is installed on, and New_Username is the name of the new user profile you created.
10.	Click the Edit menu, and then click Paste.
If you don't see the Edit menu, press Alt.
11.	Log off, and then log back on as the new user.
If you have e mail messages in an e mail program, you must import your e mail messages and addresses to the new user profile before you delete the old profile. If everything is working properly, you can delete the old profile.


----------



## JoeySalsa (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Icons keep changing*

Thanks! It solved the problem, again sorry for the late reply, I had to do other things.


----------

